# What happened to buy, sell, trade?



## mrhdtv (Oct 9, 2004)

Title says it all, what happened to the buy/sell/trade forum? Is it a casuality of AVS merger and their paid area to buy sell or trade?

Thanks for replies.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It's Back http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry about that. I was changing some permissions. It should be back now.


----------



## mrhdtv (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Chris, I'm glad I'm not losing my mind!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

The Buy, Sell, Trade Forum now says closed. What's up?

Edit: just noticed the entire forum was moved to Archive. Is this an accident or intentional?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

jrbdmb said:


> The Buy, Sell, Trade Forum now says closed. What's up?
> 
> Edit: just noticed the entire forum was moved to Archive. Is this an accident or intentional?


It has been closed to avoid redundancy with an existing Marketplace on AVS Forum. Chris did post an announcement in that forum more than a week prior to it being closed. The For Sale Marketplace forum at AVSForum is fairly big and is categorized. Although you need to be a member to post, but anyone can view an item.

AVS Forum Market Place: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=123


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Although you need to be a member to post, but anyone can view an item.


That should read "Although you need to be a *paying* club member to post..." I was disappointed when I saw that now that I'm trying to get rid of a 510 DVR.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

SatelliteGuys.us has a buy, sell, & trade forum:
http://www.satelliteguys.us/forumdisplay.php?f=18

as well as DBSForums:
http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=22


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

cdru said:


> That should read "Although you need to be a *paying* club member to post..." I was disappointed when I saw that now that I'm trying to get rid of a 510 DVR.


Welcome to the future!:grin: Though they probably put that way to weed off the wackos, as I am sure you are aware, the only reason OT forums are allowed here is because the forum is still small. The new owner prefers a "stay-on topic" approach. Therefore, the pay-centric BST was probably set up to make sure that the seller is serious-minded.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey JP...

You are correct in your thinking on this. More or less we do not allow for direct marketing within posts on AVS Forum. We do this for the site is so large it attracts a large number of "sales" types. You know, the ones that just want to list what they can sell you. We try to keep the site (as much as we can) a support site for help. 

We did not have sales site on AVS Forum for quite some time (years). We then opened one long ago and it worked well but we had no way for people to see the ads without also paying. Then we tried to make it better for the member by using an outside company to run the sales section. It really did not work well after over a year of trying. 

After listing to the members suggestions, the area was opened for the members to use right on the site. But keeping in mind the free loaders and what have you that come with a site that size, we choose to make it pay area. This does help to keep the "issue type" posts out of it and also helps the members to support the site and also get something in return for being a club member.

So you were right on with the thought as to why is a pay area. (Just wanted to give a background.) 

BTW..You had nothing in your post that would make anyone be offended. 

Thanks!


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

David Bott said:


> BTW..You had nothing in your post that would make anyone be offended.
> 
> Thanks!


 attitudes are still mixed around here, a person has to protect themselves.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Have you considered allowing non-Club members to fully use the trading forum, at least? It just appears that you wouldn't have the same trouble with "sales types" in that area. Plus, it seems really low-traffic -- which I assume would relate to people being reluctant to become a paying club member just to trade a DVD or two.

Either that, or refer people to a place such as GameTZ.com for trades -- it is a long-standing site with a very good setup for trading games and movies -- plus it is free. Just a thought.

- John...


----------

